# At what age to baby goats leave the barn



## redfarmhouse (Feb 15, 2011)

Obviously trying to plan ahead since mine are only a 12 days old, but when do you put babies outside the barn or garage?  We've been taking them out in the grass in the warmth of the day multiple times to play.  
Do you put them in with older does that aren't their mothers?  These are bottle babies I am talking about.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Feb 15, 2011)

I usually keep my kids in the house for 3 days to a week (mostly because of the cold). After that, all the bottle babies go into a special stall that I keep open for them. They also have a little  "playpen" type yard outside for if it is nice enough out, otherwise, they get to play in the barn. I don't put them with the adult/older goats...Too fragile!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 15, 2011)

Sometimes at day 1, Just depends on how well mom is bonding with the kids, but we don't bottle feed. Sometimes we never put them in a kidding pen.


----------



## warthog (Feb 15, 2011)

I've only had two, but both were kept separate from the herd with their moms for 1 week and just put back with the herd, they did fine, just supervise for a while, to make sure they can get out of the way if any pushing and butting starts.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 15, 2011)

You can't put bottle babies out w/ older does.  They'll beat the tar out of them.

I keep mine seperated until they're around 6 mos old...then I try and add a group of kids to the least aggressive does in the herd first.  I usually have to feed them seperately for a while, too...the more dominant does will chase them / butt them away from the feed.

This is the only drawback (for me) to bottle babies....introducing them to the herd w/ out a "mom" to protect them is a pain.

eta: If you don't have older does, you can put them out as soon as it's warm enough that they don't 'act' cold.  If they're humped over / shivery...it's too cold.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2011)

I put them out with the rest of the herd when I think they are strong and mobile enough to get away from anyone who is picking on them.  I make sure they have a place they can hide that the bigger ones can't get into.


----------



## redfarmhouse (Feb 16, 2011)

So if it is in a seperate pen from the older ones, what age would you put them outside with a shelter?


----------



## chubbydog811 (Feb 17, 2011)

We have "mini barns". They have doors or just a door opening, but are about 5x5'. I put my kids out in these around 2-3 weeks old. It's draft free, and I can close them up at night. I just make sure to put extra hay for bedding.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Feb 17, 2011)

I have mine outside in the kids pen with their mommas and a shelter and they range from 6 days to 2 weeks.  The kids love being outside.  They run and play and frolic while mommas chew and eat.  Granted they are not bottle babies, but I think they really benefit from fresh air and space to exercise as long as they have a place to go that is warm.  Perhaps a heat lamp in a small shelter so they can get warm if they want(as long as it is safe and kid proof, they do get into trouble)   Of course the weather here has cooperated nicely.  50s to 60s during the day.


----------



## peachick (Feb 17, 2011)

with my 2 new babies, I am still working out whats going to work for me.
Mama goat is very protective of her space/food/babies.  She will only allow her older daughter in their area.  She is quite dominant over the other girls.  So  I have to keep my other girls in a seperate yard,and the boys in their yard.  One of my younger does is thin and  I want to feed her seperate..  so  she needs her own yard too.  OMG  its a good thing Im home during the day and can rotate who is with who.

So in my case,  I cant put the babies with the herd until mama relaxes.


----------



## poorboys (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a baby pen inside, cause their bottle babies, when it gets warmer out, they have their own play and run area with their own shelter. I feed them different than the older does, and don't want my milkers eating their food. that way I know there all getting plenty to eat, and like roll; When they are 6 months, they go out gradually with the older does. since they are bottle babies, even at 6 months they have no protection from a mom, so they have to learn who's boss, you have to keep an eye out so that everyone is getting food!!!


----------

